# Looking for Morel Recipes?



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

I went to Schnucks grocery store today and saw a free magazine called "FEAST" next to all of the other free papers (like apartment guide etc..)

there is an article in it about morel mushrooms, followed by a bunch of recipes if anyone is interested.

here are a couple from the article:

http://www.feaststl.com/dine-in/features/article_b739a7b0-b4f9-11e3-bcc9-001a4bcf6878.html


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

here is the article itself if anyone is interested in reading it, I found it to be a pretty good read:

http://www.feaststl.com/dine-in/features/article_88594a9a-b4f9-11e3-858b-001a4bcf6878.html


----------

